# Hp Jornada 600/700 Series



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

An option I've been told of now is the HP Jornada range. Selling 2nd-user for the price of a meal out on 'tbay, anyone any experience of these? - this is still about storing mainly text, but I believe I can get a PCMCIA card for wireless for them, so that would make it an option to explore ! :yes:

And there's a 7 inch netbook FS on 'tinternet for Â£100 roughly, albeit a strange make "ALLFINE" which makes me wonder if it would be? ("allfine" - that is, or ALLCRAP) :lol:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a Jornada 720. Â Cost a bomb when new but yes, you can pick them up quite cheaply now. Â The touch-sensitive screens are not as good as the latest ones but the keyboards are superb and, with the pocket versions of Microsoft Office applications, including Word, are great for entering text.Â


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Rich, and thanks to all the rest for replies to the OP about Netbooks. I ended up going down to Maplins on Sunday (it's open here in Edinburgh) actually for a couple of jack plugs to make up some leads for the PA systeme for the Dance lessons - and what did I spot? :grin:

Nothing less than a 7 inch screen netbook from CNM, 4G ssd, 128 RAM, built in WIFI and MS CE operating system. Should do all I want I would think, and fits into my "ManBag" in place of the A5 size desk diary. Price was good enough at Â£99.99 but then my "cheapskate" mode kicked in when I saw a "Graded" managers special at another ten quid off - so I bought it :yes:

Got it home and I'm playing away with it, had it on wifi inside the hour, and surfing. Mind you, it was like going back ten years, it's not the fastest rollerblade on the block, but for what I want, it should do fine. Just got to figger out the sync to dextop thingy and I'm well away! :notworthy:

Now, anyone have heard of an HTML editor to run under Win CE - and FTP as well? Then my life would be just "PEACHY!"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How are you getting on with this Mel? Is it adequate for browsing the interweb, or is it like watching paint dry?

A small device like this could be good for me to keep at the bedside to check mail and my tech 'sites when I find myself less than mobile and my Thinkpad is miles away downstairs. 

Basic, but competent internet access is all I need in a small(ish) format and low price.:wink1:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Stan - well yes - it is like going back in time. The downside is the speed, I suppose it's roughly equivalent to Win 3.1 and IE of the same time frame.! :yes:

The upside for yourself would be the portability. Keep the machine and the charger beside the bed and you're well away any time night or day. It "finds" wireless networks very easily by itself, all you then have to do is stick a password in and off you go. It collects webmail at about the same speed as a big machine - but that's the limits of the webmail system I would guess. :lol:

Here's what I'm doing with it - I log in to a password protected site and download copyright script material - around an A4 (and a half) page at a time. Then, later and offline, I extract info from those pages and re-vamp it into my own "shorthand" for quick reference. That's working well, and now even better _ I got a flexible roll-up rubber keyboard (down boy!) and a mini-mouse for it as a Chrissie pressie. The machine is the size of a large paperback book, so the keyboard on the machine is a tad small for quick entry - but it's fine for the odd e-mail. 

Why am I not doing this on the laptop? well, if I did that, I would be struggling to play music and reference the dances at the same time "live" when demonstrating or teaching, plus I can carry this for reference if suddenly asked to dem a dance - this often happens when you visit other Professional's dance sessions as a guest. :yes:

Got mine as "managers Special" reduction at Maplins locally. Still haven't found a good HTML editor under CE. That;s a slight downside, you need to learn to "drive the softwre" again, it's not all plug'nplay like now, CE software is locked into the operating system limitations !









HTH a bit


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That does help Mel, ta.:wink1:

It seems my "old mate" Total Commander is avaialable in a WinCE version for nowt/ freeware!!. It's a good file manager and has a built- in FTP client, that might be of interest to you even though it has no HTML capability.

http://www.ghisler.com/ce.htm


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stan said:


> That does help Mel, ta.:wink1:
> 
> It seems my "old mate" Total Commander is avaialable in a WinCE version for nowt/ freeware!!. It's a good file manager and has a built- in FTP client, that might be of interest to you even though it has no HTML capability.
> 
> http://www.ghisler.com/ce.htm


Thanks Stan, I've been looking at that as a piece of software, I think it could work using it's text edit facility, but there'd be no way to check the html without ftp'ing and viewing from the web









Also find it interesting (purely interesting) that you can use some DOS stuff with an emulator as well. Once I've loaded what I want, may explore that. Wonder also if the old "Netscape Navigaotr web suite" would run, that worked fine under W3.1 and let you do html pages etc. :yes:

There's a forum for it google 'hpcfactor' to find!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™ve just ordered this:-

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=286831&source=1

For some reason I took a fancy to it, mainly because it appears to be capable of using USB thumb drives. Iâ€™ve got a couple of these hanging around for data transfer as I donâ€™t have any network shares enabled.

Iâ€™m looking forward to playing with CorePlayer; Iâ€™ve got a few movies and some MP3s I can transfer using the USB drives. A media player with basic web access via WiFi would be a good thing for me, if it works. :wink1:

The 5â€ screen may be a bit on the small side but Iâ€™m hoping to view basic web pages on this thing, if I canâ€™t it will be sent back.

Iâ€™ll keep you posted.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mel, there is a zip file of WinCe software here http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0g1h57/n/winCEsoft.zip courtesy of a gent called RTFM who's a member of HPCFactor forum. I'm sure he won't mind me posting the link for you as some of the apps may be useful.

I'm using some on my Maplin MID at the moment and they have made the machine a lot more capable.


----------

